# Grain - What's Your Favourite To Chew On?



## bullsneck (20/10/11)

Evening Brewers!

I know I'm not the only one on here. I love having a chew on some grain as I weigh out the grist. The question is, what is your favourite?

I am a fan of Dingemans Biscuit, although I just had a bit of Golden Promise and I may have a new number one!

Keep on chewing!

bullsneck


----------



## stux (20/10/11)

My favourite at the moment is Golden Promise... although I quite partial to Munich 

My daughter can't seem to get enough of the GP


----------



## Lecterfan (20/10/11)

I do this flat out now...even when making a beer I take small quantities of each grain in proportion to the recipe and have a chew of the whole lot haha....

Vienna, GP and simpsons light crystal - bit of milk and thats brekkie right there!


----------



## barls (20/10/11)

abbey or my rauch malt


----------



## bignath (20/10/11)

Munich I hands down.

It tastes just like Jatz biccies to me...


----------



## bulp (20/10/11)

Lately bairds 145ebc crystal has been floating my boat

But i do like munich


----------



## Florian (20/10/11)

Weyermann Boh Pils floor malted or Golden Promise for my daughter.

They're also really great in your muesli, even my mum went to a HBS recently to buy some grains for her breakfast muesli.


----------



## Bizier (21/10/11)

Simpsons med crystal... sooo tasty.


----------



## Muggus (21/10/11)

Roasted Barley - real men know once you go black, you never go back!

Failing that - Peated - like party in my mouth, and everyone's on fire!


----------

